# D-Link DGL-3420; limited or no connectivity.



## aabattery (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, the other day I bought a DGL-3420, sice I'm moving about 30 yards from where I previously lived. Now, at that point, to go online with my PS2, I just had an ethernet cord connected from my PS2 to out router. All well and good.

Now that I moved, I had to get a wireless ethernet bridge to connect. I do so. Now, it says I have to configure it first by plugging it into my PC (I use a Compaq Presario laptop running Windows XP Home SP2), then going to http://[/insert its IP address here].

I did so, but it didn't work. I quicky realized that it showed up as a LAN connection, and that it had said "Limited to no connectivity." Upon further investigation, I read in the slightly more detailed area, "This problem occured because the network did not assign a network address to the computer."

Now, I emailed D-Link for support, and I got an email back, reading:

=========================================
"Based on the information provided in the e-mail, it seems that the system pops up with a ' limited or no connectivity' while using the DGL-3420 wireless adapter.

Solution:


Step 1: Your Network or DSL router may have bad or missing information.
Powercycle your router and/or rebuild the configuration in your router

Step 2: Check and test the firewall. The firewall, especially if its a software firewall like ZoneAlarm, Black Ice, Norton Firewall or something else could be blocking the connection. Disable the firewall and test the connection. You may have to resolve the problem by even uninstalling and reinstalling the firewall.

Step 3: Check your network card to make sure its configured correctly and
working properly. Many times setting the network card to 10Mbps/Full
Duplex will solve this issue. To do this, open Control Panel, System,
Device Manager. Go to the properties of the Network card, click on the
Advanced tab and find the Link Speed and Duplex section. Change it from
Auto Detect to 10Mbps/Full Duplex.

Step 4: Check the IP address assignments and workgroup settings in the Computer for accuracy. The Winsock and the TCP/IP stack might be corrupted (TCP/IP basically causes problems with many Firewall/security softwares).

The Winsock XP Fix tool can be used to do the repairs (it's actually a VB implementation of the information provided in Microsoft KB article 299357)

Here is a link to the repair program:
http://www.spychecker.com/program/winsockxpfix.html

For determing and recovering from Winsock2 corruption, follow the link given below:-
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811259

However if this does not help either, it is best if you speak with a live technician to resolve the issue. Please call technical support at 877-45D-Link (877-453-5465). Technical support is available 24/7 to serve your needs.

------------------------------------------

Please refer to the following links for a solution to the same:

http://www.pchell.com/support/limitedconnectivity.shtml

http://www.thetechguide.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10926&st=40&#entry19529

-----------------------------------------


Should you require further assistance with your D-Link products, please reply to this message, or call toll free at 877-453-5465.

For D-Link's prefered Home Networking application please try http://www.networkmagic.com/nmlp/dlinksupport.php from Pure Networks. It simplifies Micrsoft Networking and may allow you to trouble shoot your network on your own.

Thank you for networking with D-Link.

Sincerely,
PETER JONES
D-Link Technical Support"
=========================================

I did all of that except for the first one, because my grandfather gets all angry about these things. >.>

Anyways, I doubt that's the cause...however, none of these thins worked. So I was hoping perhaps one of you could help me out?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings aabattery...Welcome to TSF,

If you only have the Windows Firewall, you'll need to give 'permission' for your internet connection to work...

To do this try this.....Go into 'Network Connections' and right click on the one that's connected to your ISP [ it'll be showing Limited connectivity] > Properties > Advanced > Settings > Highlight the ISP connection > Settings > Services, and tick all the boxes > OK > OK > OK. Now go into Internet Options > Connections > LAN Settings and tick the box 'Automatically detect settings >OK >OK.

Then go back into Network Connections to the ISP Icon Right click > Status > Support > Repair, and let it 'repair' the connection > OK.

You should now be up and running.
Any more hassles, please post back.
Regards,
Dave T.


----------



## aabattery (Jul 13, 2006)

Actually, I use ZoneAlarm only, but I disabled that and ran it, and nothing happened. Well, nothing new, that is.


----------

